# Help with a friend's DeLongh Perfecta ESAM5500



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi,

Wondering if anyone can shed some light on an issue a friend is having with her DeLonghi Perfecta ESAM5500 bean to cup machine. She loves it dearly and would like to get it back up and running









The machine stopped working (as yet unsure of details) a little while back, well out of warranty. Her husband, an electrician, replaced the board inside. Now the machine functions but the machine takes an age to heat up.

Could anyone please help?

If you need more information, I can ask and update here.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Could need a severe de scaling !!. Are they in a hard water area ?. Do they/have they used bottled water or tap water. Have they used a "Bita" type filter ?= which does not remove hardness.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks







I'll ask them. They're in the Birmingham area so I'm assuming the water is soft.


----------

